# Grouper whitefish or oil-based fish



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 18, 2005)

I am not sure if grouper is a whitefish and do you guys have any recipes for grouper


----------



## marmalady (Feb 19, 2005)

Grouper is a dense whitefish, not oily like mackerel.  So you can do anything with it that you'd do with say, cod, or snapper.  

It's great in Oriental dishes like steamed w/black bean sauce, or cut in thin slices and made into tempura.

My Hawaiian Aikido sensei makes a baked version - 

SENSEI'S BAKED FISH

Fish steaks like grouper or mahi-mahi	
Panko bread crumbs		
Melted butter
salt/pepper				
Mayonnaise		
Lemons or limes

Preheat oven to 350.  Salt and pepper fish and place in a buttered baking dish. Spread a layer of mayonnaise over the top of the fish; then sprinkle bread crumbs over top; squeeze juice of lemon or lime over and drizzle with melted butter.  Bake til fish is flakey and done. 


Because it's a mild fish, it will take well to just any type of seasoning you want to use on it - Italian, Mexican, Oriental, etc.  It's one of our 'local' fishes here in Charleston, and all the restaurants have some version of it on their menus.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2005)

One of my favorite ways to do grouper masteraznchefjr is to either grill it with salt, pepper, and lime or broil - then when almost done (just minutes to go) top with homemade pesto and some fresh-grated Parmesan cheese - stick under broiler until cheese melts somewhat.  I also make my pesto with fresh limejuice.


----------

